# Mtnl new promotional offer



## sinalkar.sanjay (Feb 28, 2010)

**mumbai.mtnl.net.in/triband/htm/tariff.htm#tariffMTNL LAUNCHES NEW promotional offer


**DSL_Unlimited_Combo_495** 

Monthly 495 with landline 
Speed:320kbps

Can anybody Tell me if Speed is 320kbps then What is Data Transfer rate?


*


----------



## parimm (Mar 3, 2010)

320/8=40KBPS, 1byte=8bits


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 3, 2010)

offer is very good, and speed is also good.


----------

